# Kiểu đèn ngủ để bàn nào hợp với người mệnh thủy?



## gomsubaokhanh (21/12/21)

Bạn mệnh Thủy nhưng chưa biết lựa chọn đèn ngủ sao cho hợp phong thủy, vừa làm đẹp cho không gian phòng? Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh sẽ chỉ bạn bí quyết chọn đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp, hợp mệnh ngay dưới đây.


Người mệnh Thủy sinh năm nào?

Trước khi bắt đầu lựa chọn đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp, bước đầu tiên, bạn cần xác định được bản mệnh của mình. Để biết mình có nằm trong mệnh Thủy không, hãy đối chiếu với danh sách năm sinh của những người mệnh Thủy sau đây.




Năm Bính Tý: 1936, 1996

Năm Quý Tỵ: 1953, 2013

Năm Nhâm Tuất: 1982, 1922

Năm Đinh Sửu: 1937, 1997

Năm Bính Ngọ: 1966, 2026

Năm Quý Hợi: 1983, 1923

Năm Giáp Thân: 1944, 2004

Năm Đinh Mùi: 1967, 2027

Năm Ất Dậu: 1945, 2005

Năm Giáp Dần: 1974, 2034

Năm Nhâm Thìn: 1952, 2012

Năm Ất Mão: 1975, 2035

Ý nghĩa đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp với mệnh Thủy

Nếu phòng khách là nơi quây quầy, trò chuyện của cả gia đình hoặc là nơi tiếp đóng khách khứa, bạn bè; phòng ngủ lại là nơi riêng tư hơn.

Phòng ngủ là không gian cho ta nghỉ ngơi sau những giờ bộn bề với công việc. Vì thế, bất cứ ai cũng cần phòng ngủ thư thái, dễ chịu, giúp sạc lại năng lượng để chuẩn bị cho một ngày mới sắp đến.

Còn theo phong thủy, phòng ngủ giúp đem lại sức khỏe, khơi dậy niềm hạnh phúc và thu đóng tài lộc. Mỗi vật dụng, màu sắc trong phòng ngủ, cách bài trí… đều có tác động đến chính cá nhân chúng ta thông qua các nguồn năng lượng phong thủy.

Đèn ngủ cũng không nằm ngoài ngoại lệ. Một chiếc đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp có thể đem đến không gian ấm cúng cho căn phòng của bạn. Theo phong thủy, có còn giúp đem lại may mắn, cải thiện các mối quan hệ xã hội, tình duyên thuận lợi…

Chiếc đèn ngủ để bạn đẹp là vật dụng cần thiết với bất cứ người mệnh Thủy nào. Chúng sẽ đem đến các trường cát khí cho chính không gian của mệnh Thủy.

Tuy nhiên, chiếc bàn ấy chỉ đem đến cát vận nếu được lựa chọn kỹ lưỡng, phù hợp với bản mệnh.


>>> Xem thêm: Chọn đèn ngủ để bàn đẹp cho người mệnh Thủy


----------

